# Possible to switch out maxx battery to original razr?



## kungwei

Anybody have a guess if this is possible? The dimensions look similar and basically the maxx has an extended battery. Its already proven with a little precision and patience you can take off the back and reseal it back on.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## loooney2ns

The Maxx is almost 2mm the thicker rhan the Razr. It won't fit.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## JungleKing76

Last night I had to delicately remove my RAZR backing and based on what I saw this won't work because the battery is not just sitting there, it is sort of embedded under something else along the top so a thicker battery would not slip in there.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## eckdawg5

[sup]Accessory Swamp is developing an extended battery and backing for this IF there's enough interest in it. Go to this website: [sup]http://www.accessoryswamp.com/3500mah-extended-life-motorola-droid-razr-battery.html[/sup] and +1 it or like it. If they get enough likes/+1 they'll start cranking them out[/sup]


----------



## loooney2ns

I wonder what the extended battery looks like. Does it replace the oem battery or does it attach to the phone with some sort of case?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## yurdle

loooney2ns said:


> I wonder what the extended battery looks like. Does it replace the oem battery or does it attach to the phone with some sort of case?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


It would have to be a case.. not many people want to open their phone up.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## eckdawg5

yurdle said:


> It would have to be a case.. not many people want to open their phone up.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


what they're developing is a bigger backing to fit a bigger battery in...not sure of the ergonomics though


----------



## yurdle

eckdawg5 said:


> what they're developing is a bigger backing to fit a bigger battery in...not sure of the ergonomics though


Okay, guess you're right lol. Just finally looked at the link you posted. Not sure they will get enough people though. My understanding is that people would have to open up their phones as that alone would void the warranty(yes I know rooting does too, but many people get around that as they know root doesn't generally cause hardware related issues). I can also see less interest in this with the RAZR MAXX coming too. Though I am curious to know how their backing looks compared to the one on the MAXX


----------



## Captmilk

I love how thin the razr is that is one of the reasons I got it


----------



## Sporttster

I've got the cross hatched Moto clamshell case w/holster on mine now. Wonder if the MAXX one that is a bit thicker would work with this replacement batt and back? I really like the case and would like to keep it the same if the MAXX one will fit.


----------



## cphelps76

something i've been thinking about doing is ordering a replacement back for the razr maxx and a razr maxx battery and installing both on my razr...i wonder how viable that would be

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## eirikr88

It can be done according to this guy on XDA.
http://forum.xda-dev...zr+maxx+battery
Says that the swap leaves a gap at the sim card/sdcard door and the back cover, aside from that it works. Key is to swap battery and back cover.
Only problem is nobody can find the OEM parts yet for the maxx.


----------



## cphelps76

probably the easiet way to find the parts needed is to find a broken razr maxx online and use it as a doner for parts....i've seen a couple on ebay and a couple other sites around the web

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## eirikr88

Think I'll wait out OEM parts or a third-party solution. Even a broken Maxx will probably run a couple hundred depending on the broken parts.


----------



## cphelps76

im too impatient, just picked one up for $100

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------

